# There’s good reason Norwegians don’t immigrate here



## Billy000 (Jan 12, 2018)

The US sucks in comparison.







This country could learn a thing or two.


----------



## bendog (Jan 12, 2018)

Lilyhammer (TV Series 2012–2014) - IMDb

(-:


----------



## Siete (Jan 12, 2018)

they missed a category 

hot blond women

Norway ... USA
85% .......... 50%


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 12, 2018)

And yet you havn't moved there.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2018)

It will be a decade or two before native Norwegians want to come here. Once they are completely overwhelmed by those immigrating there from Muslim shitholes, they will be leaving in droves.


----------



## bendog (Jan 12, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> And yet you havn't moved there.


They don't take 'mericans.


----------



## Votto (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok everyone, let's all immigrate to Norway by the millions and see how their standard of living holds up.

Surely they won't be bigoted against us and force us out and give us jobs and free medical etc.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 12, 2018)

bendog said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > And yet you havn't moved there.
> ...


you sure about that?

do they discriminate against us?


----------



## Issa (Jan 12, 2018)

Votto said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > The US sucks in comparison.
> ...


They are the nicest people....but they won't tolerate racists and bigots from the US....plus their hygiene and life style is too healthy for you guys. You need to stay next to your GMO infested fast food.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 12, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> It will be a decade or two before native Norwegians want to come here. Once they are completely overwhelmed by those immigrating there from Muslim shitholes, they will be leaving in droves.



Norway has some of the strictest immigration laws in the world.   They are not being overrun 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## PredFan (Jan 12, 2018)

Because they don't live in a shithole country.


----------



## Votto (Jan 12, 2018)

Issa said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



No, no, if they don't tolerate me, an illegal alien, then THEY are the racists

You have it all wrong.


----------



## Votto (Jan 12, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Because they don't live in a shithole country.



That can change very quickly.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > It will be a decade or two before native Norwegians want to come here. Once they are completely overwhelmed by those immigrating there from Muslim shitholes, they will be leaving in droves.
> ...



Yes, it's true they are xenophobes, and it's more difficult to immigrate there. However, in time they will not be able to stop the droves breaking in from shithole countries.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> This country could learn a thing or two.


Obama had 8 years to narrow the gap between the U.S. and Norway.

What happened??   ....


----------



## Doc1 (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there any reason you don't move to Norway?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's amusing then why do we have a huge population in Minnesota?


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 12, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > The US sucks in comparison.
> ...


That character was Swedish and, you know, fictional. Yikes man.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Check another place you never went to... Minnesota...
You do know retard they found viking  artifacts before Columbus right?


Why do they call the Minnesota Vikings for the heck of it nimrod?



Norwegian Minnesotan. A Norwegian Minnesotan is a Norwegian American (a person with Norwegian ancestry) in the U.S. state of Minnesota. As of 2009, *868,361* Minnesotans claim Norwegian ancestry, 16.5% of Minnesota's population, or 18.7% of the total Norwegian American population.
*Norwegian Minnesotan - Wikipedia*


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would never want to live in Norway.  Their weather sucks, it's grossly expensive to live there due to their massive welfare state, and their food tastes like shit.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 12, 2018)

"President Trump is not a racist. He is far from it. Perhaps the least racist.  Apparently he and I are the only two people that use a few curse words here and there. Certainly journalists don’t talk that way. Who knew lived in such a puritanical society!" - Anthony The Mooch Scaramucci


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 12, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> their food tastes like shit.


And YOU would know what shit tastes like!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 12, 2018)

"When will we stop wasting our money on rebuilding Afghanistan? We must rebuild our country first." - President Trump in 2011


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yet 400+ Norwegians immigrated to the US last year, go figure.


.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... that’s gonna leave a mark.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "When will we stop wasting our money on rebuilding Afghanistan? We must rebuild our country first." - President Trump in 2011


When is he gonna start? 
Where’s the infrastructure bill by the GOP? 
All the racist POS does is talk talk talk.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > The US sucks in comparison.
> ...


What a joke you are. 

25 Reasons Norway Is The Greatest Place On Earth | HuffPost


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > The US sucks in comparison.
> ...


Dipshit forgot what thread he was posting in. 
Too damn funny


----------



## Preacher (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yes, Norway is one of the most heavily taxed countries in the world with a total tax burden of roughly *45%* of GDP– almost 4x Hong Kong and nearly twice the US. VAT here is a whopping *25%*. Personal income tax rates border *55%*. Corporate profits tax ranges from *28%* to as high as*78%*.Aug 1, 2012

Also one of the highest taxed nations in the world! Norway is great because MOST of the people work and they can support a socialist like system which is fine with me but as soon as the invaders invade its all going to come crashing down.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > The US sucks in comparison.
> ...


Your Republican Congress obstructed him every step of the way. Convenient amnesia?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Norway is sitting on top of an ocean of oil which pays for those generous government benefits it doles out.   Everything on your list is either bogus leftist propaganda or it's paid for with oil revenues.  

Furthermore, no one called Norway a shit hole.  Trump said precisely the opposite.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 12, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > their food tastes like shit.
> ...




That doesn't even make sense, we know you commie pinkos like borsch ..you do know it tastes like crap right no matter how much ranch dressing you put on it.


----------



## Spare_change (Jan 12, 2018)

Anybody been there when they're cooking lutefisk????

Now, THAT definitely smells like it comes from a shithole!!!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


You aren't cutting Trump any slack because Dims are obstructing everything he's trying to do.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



For you.

If they didn't have such authoritarian laws, I'd live with my mom's family in Singapore.  Best economy in the world and highest standard of living.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 12, 2018)

Spare_change said:


> Anybody been there when they're cooking lutefisk????
> 
> Now, THAT definitely smells like it comes from a shithole!!!


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > The US sucks in comparison.
> ...


“ list is bogus”
Yeah everything is fake news to you. The biggest purveyor of fake news, the racist POS prez, you love. 


Norway is undoubtedly one of the most beautiful places on Earth. It’s home to more natural wonders than we can count and it has stunning cities, fascinating history and really happy people.

Norway’s not cheap. But it’s worth it. Here are 25 reasons why.

*1. It’s actually one of the happiest places on Earth.*

Check out the rest. 

25 Reasons Norway Is The Greatest Place On Earth | HuffPost


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...




To funny what tampon squad ?


You still can't comprehend Minnesota has a huge population of Norwegians?



How stupid are you?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Your Republican Congress obstructed him every step of the way. Convenient amnesia?


During Obama's 1st term he had a Democrat Congress and could have done anything he wanted.

But he squandered the advantage and basically did nothing.  .....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2018)

Norwegians are like hmm..what's the closest comparison? Icelanders?

They have their own country and they're doing just fine and acclimated to their environment.


Why would someone emigrate to the US if in that situation?


Newsflash snowflake: There are other places to live.

They may not would accept you, being a denizen of momma's basement and all.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


The OP chart says it all.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Your Republican Congress obstructed him every step of the way. Convenient amnesia?
> ...



And that's not a good thing? Metinks it is!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 12, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Your Republican Congress obstructed him every step of the way. Convenient amnesia?
> ...



The Dems lost control of the house in 2010.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...




What are the units of happiness?  How is it measured?

Again, moron, no one claimed Norway is a shithole.  So what are you trying to prove?


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Your Republican Congress obstructed him every step of the way. Convenient amnesia?
> ...


You’re lying again. Birthers like you always lie.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 12, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody been there when they're cooking lutefisk????
> ...




LMFAO



It smells like " baby diapers" " they can smell it out of the building"




Yup I have to take their advise ..


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Do your own research you lazy SOB. I’m tired of always having to educate your dumb ass.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 12, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I think he is trying to explain to the Trump zealots why folks from Norway are not lining up to come here, like Trump thinks they should be.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Did you mean their ADVICE? 
You need to carry around an interpreter with you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 12, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> The Dems lost control of the house in 2010.


And Obozo did almost nothing during his first 2 years, when he could have done anything.

So how is that the Republican's fault?  ....


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Wrong. Trump didn't say that.  What you have to explain is why Haiti is not a shithole.  So far I haven't seen any of you snowflakes even try.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

#Norway:
•Named Happiest Country
•Named Best Country To Live In by UN
•Named Most Prosperous Country
•Free colleges/universities

Norwegians, reading today's news from the States:
"Why in the world would we want to go to that #shithole country?" https://twitter.com/kylegri


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



I've already done the research, dumbass.  Only fools believe you can measure happiness.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Norwegians are like hmm..what's the closest comparison? Icelanders?
> 
> They have their own country and they're doing just fine and acclimated to their environment.
> 
> ...





When I was a kid I always wanted to leave the USA but to where?

What country has the US Constitution?

Which country has the US ARMY, US NAVY , US AIR FORCE, US MARINES to back you up?


None..


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> #Norway:
> •Named Happiest Country
> •Named Best Country To Live In by UN
> •Named Most Prosperous Country
> ...



I love the way you dumbass snowflakes are so adamant about something that no one is arguing with.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 12, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Well, if you believe he said the shithole thing then he also wondered why people from Norway are not immigrating here.  If you do not, then why are you in the thread?


----------



## dudmuck (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 12, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Norwegians are like hmm..what's the closest comparison? Icelanders?
> ...



You are welcome, I was happy to "back you up".


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



No, he did not say that.  He asked why don't we prefer immigrants from countries like Norway over immigrants from shitholes like Haiti.  That in no way implies he thinks they should want to immigrate.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 12, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > The Dems lost control of the house in 2010.
> ...



He spent all his time and energy doing one thing...ObamaCare.  He was too stupid and prideful to walk away from it when it was clear it sucked.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 171340
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> ...


Most of Obama's so called accomplishments ended up as mega disasters. And our awesome Pres. Trump is slowly dismantling the rest.  .....


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 12, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Well, yeah it sort of does since he thinks we prefer others, that implies he thinks they want to come here and we will not let them.


----------



## BS Filter (Jan 12, 2018)

Minnesota is full of Nowegians.  They didn't just pop up there.  Guess where they came from?


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

Of course people from #Norway would love to move to a country where people are far more likely to be shot, live in poverty, get no healthcare because they’re poor, get no paid parental leave or subsidized daycare and see fewer women in political power. #Shithole


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 12, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> Minnesota is full of Nowegians.  They didn't just pop up there.  Guess where they came from?



They came from Norway back in the 1800's.   Things have changed a bit since then.


----------



## Doc1 (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Of course people from #Norway would love to move to a country where people are far more likely to be shot, live in poverty, get no healthcare because they’re poor, get no paid parental leave or subsidized daycare and see fewer women in political power. #Shithole



Sure, let's pay for everything for everybody. What a dumbass.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



It implies no such thing, moron.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Provide your research. No one in their right mind would believe a word you say.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 12, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



My poor little Trump zealot, you would not know the truth if it bit you on the ass


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Minnesota is full of Nowegians.  They didn't just pop up there.  Guess where they came from?
> ...


Yeah, things have changed:  Norway struck oil in the North Sea.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 12, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



That would be a biggie!


----------



## Doc1 (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Projection.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Do your own homework, moron.  No research is need.  There is no unit of happiness.  It can't be measured.  End of story.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Of course people from #Norway would love to move to a country where people are far more likely to be shot, live in poverty, get no healthcare because they’re poor, get no paid parental leave or subsidized daycare and see fewer women in political power. #Shithole
> ...


Woken up from your nap, Gramps?
People of Norway are the happiest people on earth.
People in America, not so much especially under this president.
Go back to sleep gramps.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 12, 2018)

*Marc Lamont Hill: "If You Voted For Donald Trump You Are Complicit In The Racism We're Seeing Today"*


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 12, 2018)

Norwegians will flood into the U.S.A. after we finished destroying liberals and the Dem party.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


you just said “ I did my research”
Well what are you waiting for. It can’t ALWAYS me educating your dumb ass.


----------



## Doc1 (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



LOL, such witty repartee. Move, nobody will miss you.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> #Norway:
> •Named Happiest Country
> •Named Best Country To Live In by UN
> •Named Most Prosperous Country
> ...





Golfing Gator said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




Back me up you were a damn cook..


BTW check this video  out...this  blows my mind away how calm he was ..( yea mods totally off topic..but inspirational)


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> *Marc Lamont Hill: "If You Voted For Donald Trump You Are Complicit In The Racism We're Seeing Today"*


There’s never been a truer statement.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


I do believe it was.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 12, 2018)

BREAKING: Racist man paid hush money to porn star and then became President of the most powerful nation on earth, relying on the evangelical vote.


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > The US sucks in comparison.
> ...


“Expensive” 
Their minimum wage was nearly $20 an hour last time I knew and they have free education! I’d pay an extra $4 per beer for that


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


Thanks for the compliment. As soon as you say something of value, I’ll return the compliment.


----------



## imawhosure (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> #Norway:
> •Named Happiest Country
> •Named Best Country To Live In by UN
> •Named Most Prosperous Country
> ...




Did you read this post from UN-reasonable?  He pointed out everything they have.  Isn't he kind!

Another poster in this thread, put down the tax rates they pay, etc.

So let me translate for ya what In-Reasonable is actually saying.........and I can do this easily, because I used to be Democrat.

TRANSLATION---------------> See all this great stuff, I want it, and I want YOU to pay for it, because I am a lazy ass, and don't want to pay for it myself.

There ya have it folks, a Leftist translation from a former Democrat.  Accurate to a fault, and 100% reliable-)


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > *Marc Lamont Hill: "If You Voted For Donald Trump You Are Complicit In The Racism We're Seeing Today"*
> ...


Holy fuck, you're a moron shill. I need to call you out more on your bullshit, because you annoy everyone and spew lies constantly.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 171340
> ...


Yet I just proved you wrong yet you keep lying. 
Are you emulating your racist POS president?


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Name one lie.  Now run away.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 12, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Minnesota is full of Nowegians.  They didn't just pop up there.  Guess where they came from?
> ...



No you are just embarrassing your self sissy manicure fingers ...


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

imawhosure said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > #Norway:
> ...


Norway is one of the most beautiful places on earth and due to studies, the happiest people. 
I never said I wanted to live there though..so you win today’s faceplant award.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Yet I just proved you wrong yet you keep lying.


You didn't "prove" anything.

Try again......


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




To many to name ...


You think a president watches television is grounds for impeachment









.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



This thread, turdboy.

A liar and an Idiot


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 12, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Yet I just proved you wrong yet you keep lying.
> ...




This fuck head is like Billy , Matthew and Rderp on steroids...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 12, 2018)

Because it’s too warm here


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


You’re weak sauce girlieman Maid Marian.  
Quote the lie.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Because it’s too warm here



This thread right here, is because moron shills start threads like this. True Story.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 12, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



This is just grumpy pants way of telling us it's time to change his litter box.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

dudmuck said:


>


Another one that’s dead on..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



What crack are you smoking clown your off the chain a fucking idiot..


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




I'm not digging into your faggotry, bitch.

You got nothing on me, boy, Keep talking your bullshit and I'll post 10 lies from ya and make it frontpage OP ,k?

Fuck with me if you wanna. You will lose, dogshit.


----------



## Aries (Jan 12, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


He has both houses. He’s hasn’t accomplished anything legislatively because he lacks the ability to do so.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Yet I just proved you wrong yet you keep lying.
> ...


I proved many of Obama’s first term accomplishments. Do you have  trouble reading, birther?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 12, 2018)

EVERY President has uttered swear words in the Oval Office. Only one President that I know of received oral sex in the Oval Office. Just some perspective.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I asked the maid for one quote and all he has is threats. 
Girlieman indeed.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Quote me bitch. Quote one lie.  My “ faggotry?”
Lmao


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 12, 2018)

when Reagan called the U.S.S.R. an "evil empire" was he saying the PEOPLE were evil? Can't we please leaven our outrage w/some context & perspective?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2018)

Norwegians have it made in their own country. That makes for zero desire to emigrate to the US.

Economy good, Home life good. Everything is just fine where they are.


----------



## imawhosure (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 171345
> 
> 
> imawhosure said:
> ...




If you have no interest in it, why worry about it?

You are implying they are happy because of all the stuff.  How do you know they are not happy because they are always drunk, lol!


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 12, 2018)

Norway is beautiful. When you visit make sure you take the ferry out to the Viking Museum. Those boats were really small.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 12, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



Let me guess, you have never opened a history book since you left school in the 2nd grade


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 12, 2018)

imawhosure said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 171345
> ...


Nobody in Norway can afford to get drunk.


----------



## Reasonable (Jan 12, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Where would he even get a history book to read?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Consult a book on logic, moron.  I don't need to do any research.  You're the moron claiming Norway is the happiest country in the world.  You're the imbecile claiming happiness can be measured. 

Those making extraordinary claims need to prove them.  

Skeptics don't need to do jack.

That's how logic works, but I realize you wouldn't know about that.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 12, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Minnesota is full of Nowegians.  They didn't just pop up there.  Guess where they came from?
> ...




LIE. Norwegians immigrate here every year.


.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> I proved many of Obama’s first term accomplishments. Do you have  trouble reading, birther?


Accomplishments??  LOL....You mean disasters.  ....   

Like his "shovel ready jobs"??

8 years later and the Obama shovel's were still hanging in the tool shed unused.   ....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



You're all about faggotry, faggot.



Reasonable said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump fires council advising on HIV/AIDS
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I am trying to figure out who reasonable is, at first I thought he was a real Dave sock because they post similar but then I get Real Dave post more like an adult.. reasonable post like a 32 year old liberal woman, or a 22 year old college kid at Berkeley or my other therory is a hot Pocket kid...




 

I so enjoy figuring out liberal posters real identity..


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2018)

He's anything but reasonable.

Deluded Leftist shill is more like it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



I looked up the unit of measurement for happiness and found none.  Reasearch done.

The fact that you believe you're educating me has me rolling on the floor.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 12, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Norway has some of the strictest immigration laws in the world. They are not being overrun


Which is why America is a shithole compared to Norway.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


Simply refer to anything you've posted.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...




Only a 12 year old or A girl would complain a president watches to much television while you watch



Television


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 12, 2018)

Aries said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


Obama had a super majority in the Senate.  The minute he lost that, he got no more of his agenda passed.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 12, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




I am bored of your dumb lying ass sissy fingers for a bit..



Go blow bubbles , not worth my time.


----------



## petro (Jan 12, 2018)

Minnesota is loaded with them damn Norwegians. 
 
Whole damn culture based on Vikings, uff da, hot dish, and inedible lutefisk.
OP is full of it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 12, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



That would be a yes!  Have you ever even read a book of any sort since you left school after the 2nd grade?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## theHawk (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s because they don’t have a multicultural society.

You can thank diversity for the above statistics.

Perhaps we could learn a thing or two from them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 12, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



*"Yes, it's true they are xenophobes"*

Not Xenophobes just do not want the Multicultural shit, as many know from other threads Mr. Lucy is from Trondheim so many of my marriage family are Norwegian and my kidlets are half Norwegian and the first year we were married we lived in Trondheim and Oslo.

*"However, in time they will not be able to stop the droves breaking in from shithole countries."*

The guns and the military will stop them, Norway wants no Third World filth. The Norwegian Prime Minister Erna Solberg who has recently been re elected for another four years her Government is a Coalition between Conservatives and Right-Wing Nationalists, she already said in 2016 Oslo and also Copenhagen are monitoring Sweden which is fucked thanks to the Traitor Leftist Government allowing the savages in, anyhow in the event Sweden gets out of control Erna Solberg has already said openly that Norway will abandon the Geneva Convention and break International Law to protect itself which ALL nations have a right to do BOTH these things to protect the nation, so if she has said that then logic dictates IF any savages attempt to break into Norway they'll just abandon the Geneva Convention and deal with those savages.

The Swedish refugees she refer to are the Ethnic Swedes not the Kebabs and Mud Hut Savages, Norway and also Denmark do not want any Ethnic Swedes who are so Cucked and Politically Correct they have welcomed the savages now they must sink into the shit with them and stay out of normal, clean nations that are not Cucked and not Politically Correct like Norway and Denmark.





Norge vil bryde folkeretten og afvise flygtninge i krisetilfælde

Norwegian Government is Preparing for the Migrant Induced Collapse of Sweden - The Washington Standard


----------



## theHawk (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



The Swedes don’t even want to celebrate their nation.

'No nationalism please, we're Swedish'

Such a shame.  I’ve been there once and it was a very nice place.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Move there then, I have no desire to live in a socialist shithole.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 12, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > The US sucks in comparison.
> ...



It’s not.  Norway has very strict immigration and a nonexistent minority population.

The OP is proving our point that multiculturalism destroys Western nation’s.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 12, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



A peoples who do not want to celebrate their nation, who are not proud Patriots and the men are now Beta Cuck Faggots who will not defend their nations women and girls against being sexually assaulted and raped by low IQ knuckledragging Kebabs and Mud Hut savages, that is a nation that deserves to die.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 12, 2018)

They have next to no freedom and individuality in Norway to hell with the place...


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 12, 2018)

Rustic said:


> They have next to no freedom and individuality in Norway to hell with the place...


You’re just making shit up. You know nothing about it.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THE OP MANAGED TO VALIDATE TRUMP'S POINT.  THANKS OP, BUT MOST OF US ALREADY UNDERSTOOD TRUMP'S POINT.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > They have next to no freedom and individuality in Norway to hell with the place...
> ...


They are like drones, And they expect future generations to pay for their shit...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 12, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Norway is 98% Norwegian, this is why Norway is a fantastic nation and why Norwegians are the happiest peoples on this planet, it is normal to not want Third World filth in your nation, it is normal to want to be surrounded by your own peoples and your own type. The Leftists as with everything are attempting to invert Human Nature itself, in Human Nature it has always been the normal situation to want to be with your own and not want to be surrounded by primitive savages.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lot of Norwegians immigrate to America still today.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > They have next to no freedom and individuality in Norway to hell with the place...
> ...


The Downsides of Living in Norway


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 12, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > The US sucks in comparison.
> ...



^^^^ Low IQ Troll, Norway is not Socialist and Norway is not a shit hole. We had you babbling the same ignorant uneducated crap in another thread about Norway several weeks ago, what a moron you are.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


The Downsides of Living in Norway


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the reason you don't move to Norway?


----------



## Rustic (Jan 12, 2018)

Norway is freedom-less


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 12, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



^^^^ ALL of those downsides illustrate that Norway is fantastic and they ALL illustrate why Norway doesn't have tons of low IQ morons like YOU shitting in Norway.

You obviously got your education on a farm with the pigs, stupid low IQ Troll Boi, fuck off already.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 12, 2018)

I would rather be dead than live in Norway... Collectivism sucks


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 12, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > The US sucks in comparison.
> ...



Norway has a very highly educated population, they do not want low IQ American idiots moving there that's why, no Kebabs, no Mud Hut savages, no low IQ American idiots.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 12, 2018)

Rustic said:


> I would rather be dead than live in Norway... Collectivism sucks



There is no Collectivism in Norway low IQ Troll Boi, but keep posting your idiocy we all like laughing at low IQ American morons like you.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Why don’t you live there?
I actually have been there, it sucked ass... lol


----------



## theHawk (Jan 12, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > The US sucks in comparison.
> ...



Norway doesn’t let bottom-feeders immigrate there.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


There is a reason why not very many people live there and hardly any minority’s... it sucks there. Lol


----------



## Rustic (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > I would rather be dead than live in Norway... Collectivism sucks
> ...


Why don’t you live there?
I prefer not to live in a freedom-less country. 
Norway is all about collectivism


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 12, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



*"Why don’t you live there?"*

One thing about low IQ Troll Boi's like you is you have no reading comprehesion being basic morons.

From this thread:





*"I actually have been there, it sucked ass... lol"*

You have never been to Norway you low IQ knuckledragger, if you had of been to Norway you would not be babbling such total horsecrap in this thread like you babbled in the thread several weeks ago. Keep smoking that Crack Troll Boi.

*"Norway is all about collectivism"*

Is it Crack or are you a Meth Head? You keep pulling this sort of crap out of your buttocks.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 12, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Thank you Mr. MOTO!


----------



## Rustic (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


No really, I was there August 2016 for almost three weeks. I was at a outdoor gear trade show...  some of the brands.
8 Must Know Scandinavian Outdoor Gear Brands - Thither

I never saw such a concentration of white people in my life... and I live in South Dakota.
Lol


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quit teasing us Billy and move over there.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes....a country that hides behind the United States.....keeps the money they should be spending on their own military to keep their own country safe, then spends that money on welfare......yeah, now that is the proud example left wing nut jobs love.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 12, 2018)

Issa said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...




The racist muslims taking over their country will turn their country into everything we tell you the muslims want...and you will sit there and deny it over and over again...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 12, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...




Did you even bother to read your link?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what will we learn billy?....that if you have a country with 5 million people who are mostly all of the same stock,same religion,and most on the same page politically that they wont have as many problems as a country the size of the US with 320 million people who are of many different races and religions and who are on about 5 million different  pages?....is that what we can learn?....


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 12, 2018)

"My grandmother came to America from Jamaica for a better life for my mother and uncles. Immigration means bravery, pursuing dreams and succeeding those dreams." - Vanna Sacamano


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 12, 2018)

Tucker guest says Nigeria has a higher GDP than Norway.

Tucker says Norway is the richest country in the world.

i'm confused.


----------



## numan (Jan 12, 2018)

'
*Why Norwegians Aren't Moving to the U.S.*



> Norway has higher life expectancy at birth than the U.S., lower rates of infant mortality, low unemployment, and access to the European Union’s labor market (though it’s not an EU member).
> Additionally, Norway is the world’s happiest country (the U.S. ranks 14), the place with the most political freedom (the U.S. ranks 45), most press freedom (the U.S. ranks 43rd), and most prosperity (the U.S. ranks 18).



*"Of course people from Norway would love to move to a country where people are far more likely to be shot, live in poverty, get no healthcare because they’re poor, get no paid parental leave or subsidized daycare and see fewer women in political power!"*
--- Christian Christensen

Why would they want to move to a shithole country like the USA? --- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 12, 2018)

Issa said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Are you Norwegian? I thought you were a groid.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 12, 2018)

I thought progressives LIKED shitholes. They certainly cheered while Obama tried his best to make America into one


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 12, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > The US sucks in comparison.
> ...


What? You don't like rotten fish?!??


----------



## TheDude (Jan 13, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> The US sucks in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You figure immigration has anything to do with these rankings?  And again, you managed to validate Trump's point.  Good people from strong countries Vs open immigration for bad people from weak countries.

Yeah, the truth is racist.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 13, 2018)

TheDude said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > The US sucks in comparison.
> ...


My point has nothing to do with the quality of the nations Trump called shitholes. My point is that Norway makes America look like a shithole.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 13, 2018)

That the American president is a racist is another good reason.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 13, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...




How because it doesn't have any blacks or illegal Mexicans in it?


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 13, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > TheDude said:
> ...


No, it has few of you or your kind in it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 13, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Billy likes Norway because it looks like a limped dick..


BTW move there...go , but you won't because you couldn't afford the taxes.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 13, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...




It doesn't have any of my kind  ,we are not stupid enough to live in a lobster pot...


Slowly boiled alive with taxes and no freedom.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 13, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Apply some critical thought OP.  What do these numbers mean and do they add validity to Trump's point?


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 13, 2018)

TheDude said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > TheDude said:
> ...


Am I supposed to praise Trump for pointing out the obvious? Obviously the Norwegian are good people.


----------



## Baron (Jan 13, 2018)

Even if a Scandinavian wants to immigrate, the questions is how?
All H1B Visas seized by fraudulent Indians, Scandinavians are neither black Muslims not political persecuted.
The entirely US immigration system is against white Europeans to benefit black non-Christians only


----------



## TheDude (Jan 13, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Then you agree Trump's shit hole statement is blunt honesty, and any suggestion of race is purely subjective.


----------

